# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  تداعيات ما حصل بالمنتخب الوطنى ..

## musab aljak

*  بعد تاهل المنتخب للدور الثانى وبعد المباراه كان يوجد بوفيه مفتوح ...  وفى العاده بعد حضور جميع الاعبين يتم البدء باكل الطعام .... وكان جميع  اللاعبين حضورا ما عدا هيثم قاروره وكان فى حاله انشغال مستمر بالهاتف  وتلقى التهانى مع انه اسوأ لاعب فى المنتخب ...وبعد الانتهاء من الهاتف قام  للاستحمام وكانه لايوجد بوفيه وفى انتظاره فقام اب  دم حار (بله جابر) باخذ صحنه والتقاط الطعام ليذهب الى غرفته ...فقام  قاروره وقال له : دى شنو حركات الع....... البتعمل فيها دى خليك زول متحضر  ....فانفعل بله وقام بالانفعال من الكلمه العنصريه البذئيه وقد كررها قاروره من قبل وكلنا نعلم حادثته مع الملك وفى اثناء النقاش الحامى قام بله بمد  يده ولامس وجه قاروره ...فتدخل شلاليت بطريقه استفزازيه وقام بجر بله من  لياقه فنلته ...فى هذه اللحظه تدخل الاسد اكرم واشتبك مع شلاليت وقام برميه  بصحن الطعام ولم يهدى بله واكرم من استفزاز قاروره وشلاليت الى ان تدخل  باقى اللاعبين وفضو الاشتباك ....وقرر الثنائى عدم خوض لقاء زامبيا لسيطره  الثنائى على المنتخب وهمس ايضا مهند الطاهر بالشكوى منهم ...فقامو  الاداريين بالتدخل لاقناع اكرم بالذات لخوض المباراه ولم يقتنع اكرم الا  بعد اعتذار قاروره الشخصى للثنائى ...








*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مازدا وهيثم واعلام الهباب يجعلونا نتمني ان يخسر المنتخب دوما
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*هيثم أراد أن يواصل إزدراءه بالمنتخب مثل الهلال ولكن قطار الشرق السريع ألقمه بلنجة
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الاتحاد  الغير  محترم  وعدم  شخصية  مازدا وراء أفتراء  قاروره  عديم الاحترام  علي  لاعبي  المنتخب  الوطني  ''    لاكن  بله  اعطي  قاروره  حصه  في  كيفية  أحترام  لاعبي  المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بلة ريحو ليك راحة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب مصعب حمدلله على السلامة
بله برد بطنا كلنا وعندنا حساب تقيل مع قاروره صفاهو كله بالبلنجه دي
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*يدو جات بس جمب وشو ...

ولا فيها بونيه ..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كنا عايزنه ينخشم وشه
*

----------

